# 2009 custom slot car of the year



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Not sure if you guys have done this before but thought this might be a good idea?
Post a pic of the slot car that has really caught your attention over the last year for what ever reason!
He's my pick. I picked this Hilltop truck and trailer because this build really made me think outside the square and finish is awesome. And it made me make funny noises when I first saw it!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

A very cool idea KD!!! This is going to take some research, and serious thinking.  There's been so many sweet rides this year that it's really hard to choose!!!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

That one does it for me.The truck is great but the trailer puts it over the top.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

My vote also Tom,the trailer is just too nice.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dangit!! I've gone through the whole year's worth of the customs thread, and found so many cars to vote for, it's impossible. I still have to go through all the individual threads yet.. This may take the rest of the year!!! 

Here's what I'm found so far in my search in no particular order: KD, the lime green ford; Sethanddaddy and Zilla, the original and rusty version ghost rider rat rod; Hilltop, the above seen dodge powered 2 car trailer; RR, the orange/white nomad hooters panel; Zilla, the creamsicle leadsled; Bill Hall, the 6X rollback wrecker; Xracer, the yellow willys modified dirt track car; NTx, the Sanford and son pickup; VJ, the Daniels rootbeer wagon.. and the list goes on and on... This is going to be tough!!! :freak:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Although there are quite a few out there, I'd have to go along with Hilltop's truck & trailer combo. Great looking custom trailer and color combo! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Kinda thought the "Stump City" limited production, ultra cool, Led lighted Dash Sleds, in bitchen' metallic colors with groovy graphics ought to be on this list.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey guys, I appreciate the kind words and nomination suggestion, but there's a lot of great builds on here. Each build or custom has it's own idenity factor, whether it be a cool painted custom, a melted restored masterpiece/custom, some welded fabrication, electrical engineered lighted custom, or just a wacky custom to make you smile. It'd be a tough choice to pick out one. I'm like Sltman when it comes to looking for cars, I wish we could have a "sticky" with "photos only, no comments", just for pics, maybe a build description. You could post your pics on a different thread, same as now, for comments or questions. Starting Back at the Shop thread was just an easy way for me to keep up with stuff. Thanks again guys, for letting me and the boys be a part of a great place!!! Special thanks to Hank for this board!!! ... RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Yeah what Randy said...*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Hey guys, I appreciate the kind words and nomination suggestion, but there's a lot of great builds on here. Each build or custom has it's own idenity factor, whether it be a cool painted custom, a melted restored masterpiece/custom, some welded fabrication, electrical engineered lighted custom, or just a wacky custom to make you smile. It'd be a tough choice to pick out one. I'm like Sltman when it comes to looking for cars, I wish we could have a "sticky" with "photos only, no comments", just for pics, maybe a build description. You could post your pics on a different thread, same as now, for comments or questions. Starting Back at the Shop thread was just an easy way for me to keep up with stuff. Thanks again guys, for letting me and the boys be a part of a great place!!! Special thanks to Hank for this board!!! ... RM


O.K. Randy you got my vote too...LOL :lol:

Bob...I nominate Hank as World Class slot car forum Dude...zilla


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Hilltop's got my vote! Hard to beat his originality, creativity and 1st class workmanship! The truck and scratch trailer combo is one of a kind. In all fairness, with all the specialized talent out there it's hard to narrow it down to just one build. 

What about picking a "DREAM TEAM" of specialists ranging from restoration experts, electronic wizards, track building pros, modelers, model railroad landscapers, championship slot car racers, creative geniuses etc.?


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i think a charity coordinator honor would be fitting aswell.for people donating their time/tracks/cars for inner city underpriveliged kids in their area...


----------

